# West Lancs 25/4/16



## huds1475 (Feb 20, 2016)

A few of us are playing in the gents 4bbb @ West Lancs and have a spot spare, luminaries include golfing titans such as;

Stuart_C 
Stu's bit on the side Duffers 
Davemc1
Gregbwfc 
NWJocko 
Bluewolf 

and me

Notoriously friendly bunch, all have NVQ's in 'Bantz'.

And it's only Â£35.00!! 

Course isnt bad either (midweek green fee goes up to Â£95 on 1st May).

Give us a shout if you're game (for golf only, no funny stuff). It might be the best decision you make.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2016)

Why am I next to last?


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 20, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Why am I next to last?
		
Click to expand...

To give you at least until we tee off the 1st not being bottom of the pile big man


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Why am I next to last?
		
Click to expand...

Practice ground has to close for 15 mins so thats your slot


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			To give you at least until we tee off the 1st not being bottom of the pile big man 

Click to expand...

It's Wolfies year this year.. All I need to do is learn how to get the ball off the floor with my wedges and I'll be Cat 1 by July.. :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Practice ground has to close for 15 mins so thats your slot
		
Click to expand...

I'm gonna set up on the far right of the tee box this time, just to give me an extra 5 yards between me and the Practice Area..


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I'm gonna set up on the far right of the tee box this time, just to give me an extra 5 yards between me and the Practice Area..
		
Click to expand...

You might hook it over the practice ground and onto the beach this time then :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 20, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I'm gonna set up on the far right of the tee box this time, just to give me an extra 5 yards between me and the Practice Area..
		
Click to expand...

The right side of which tee box, the 10th!?

#YOTW


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2016)

Birchy said:



			You might hook it over the practice ground and onto the beach this time then :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Big talk boyo.. I'll have you know I'm developing a lovely soft draw that invariably puts me just on the left of the fairway.. Except for the 10-12 holes where it blocks massively into the right rough (of the fairway 2 holes over)...



NWJocko said:



			The right side of which tee box, the 10th!?

#YOTW
		
Click to expand...

How much do you want for the M2 in a few weeks? Why is it that every time you play me, you end up buying a new driver just to try and get some extra length???


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 20, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Why am I next to last?
		
Click to expand...

It's what the marketing consultancy recommended  (after much huffing, puffing & and uttering of phrases such as 'you can't polish a turd).

#NSD


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			It's what the marketing consultancy recommended  (after much huffing, puffing & and uttering of phrases such as 'you can't polish a turd).

#NSD
		
Click to expand...

Trust a Public Sector Consultant to need Marketing advice... More progressive thinking would recommend that you put the glamour forumites at the top of the list just for the wow factor.. I don't want to sound arrogant, but I'm rather a big deal around these parts...:rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 20, 2016)

They recommended a slow build up of tension with the big draw at the end. 

Will send you the PowerPoint so you can get with the program. 

#thebigshow


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Criag, im still to pass on the cash for this. However im blaming you for not accepting PayPal!!  will get on it asap

Bump for the final place, and also a chance to see #yotdmc1 in action :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 22, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			a chance to see #yotdmc1 in action :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Now there's an offer that's hard to resist


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 22, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Now there's an offer that's hard to resist
		
Click to expand...

Only if you're the type of person who enjoys public hangings and slowing down to look at car accidents.......


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 22, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Only if you're the type of person who enjoys public hangings and slowing down to look at car accidents.......

Click to expand...

Like your Par 3 masterclass @ Reddish Vale?


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks a bloody lovely track.
If only it wasn't a 5 hour round trip!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Looks a bloody lovely track.
If only it wasn't a 5 hour round trip!
		
Click to expand...

Its worth it mate.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 22, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Looks a bloody lovely track.
If only it wasn't a 5 hour round trip!
		
Click to expand...

Tee times are ideal for the drive!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 22, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Like your Par 3 masterclass @ Reddish Vale?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, but the par 4's and 5's were excellent!!!!!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 22, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Only if you're the type of person who enjoys public hangings and slowing down to look at car accidents.......

Click to expand...

Yer wa??  :temper:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Yer wa??  :temper:
		
Click to expand...

Take it as a compliment Davie :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Yer wa??  :temper:
		
Click to expand...



Sorry mate.. I know that this is your year......


----------



## StevieT (Feb 23, 2016)

Gents, 

Is there still a place open for this?  If so, count me in!!!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 23, 2016)

bluewolf said:





Sorry mate.. I know that this is your year...... 

Click to expand...

Next year is our year, everyone knows this :lol:



Well in Steve, be good to catch up :thup:


Just a thought, there are more Aintree members than Lee park members on here now...


----------



## StevieT (Feb 23, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Next year is our year, everyone knows this :lol:



Well in Steve, be good to catch up :thup:


Just a thought, there are more Aintree members than Lee park members on here now...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. Let me know as and when you need money etc. 

You still at Aintree?


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 23, 2016)

If you send me the money before Craig sees this, that'd be fantastic :rofl:

yeah as still at aintree, can't remember last time I played it though. Will get back up there when the comps start. How about yourself, you playing much?


----------



## StevieT (Feb 23, 2016)

Lol!

Just let me know who and when and I'll sort the money out. 

Still at Aintree myself but it's boring the hell out of me. Can't motivate myself to get there most of the time as it's just too much of the same. Had a good tour around West Derby but it's suffered so much with the rain. Cracking place though, really friendly. Went to Mossock too for a look around and was made to feel about as welcome as a fart in a wetsuit!!!! Hated it - felt like I was walking around with two heads, it's like they didn't want any new members!!!

Want to get out and play regular again now (especially seeing as I'm booked in with you lot in a few months time at West Lancs!)


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi mate.

Space all yours. Can send you bank details or you can PayPal it now I've sorted out my eBay transactions! 

You can also pay Dave but please remember to specify whether you want him to put it on black or red.

Will just need, for he booking.

Full name
Club 
Handicap

Be great to have you on board.

That's us booked up. Just need to sort pairs. Can either do Merseyside Vs Rest of the World and have a fourba&#314;ls comp or just get my little girl to draw names out of a hat (assuming Stu and Duffers will be holding hands)?

Let me know if you have any preference.


----------



## StevieT (Feb 23, 2016)

Cheers pal. 

DM me your PayPal details and cost and I'll send it over. 

I'm easy as far as format goes, I'll drag the score down on whatever side I'm on!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 3, 2016)

Girls. This is starting to come up on the horizon now.

Before i allocate names to times does anyone have any time.preferences ?

4 spaces @ 13:20
2 spaces @ 13:50

Cheers


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Eithers good for me :thup:


----------



## StevieT (Apr 3, 2016)

Either is good for me too!


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 3, 2016)

Same for me Craig, cheers mate


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 3, 2016)

Early if possible for me mate.. :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 4, 2016)

Would prefer the earlier time but not really a problem.

Had forgotten about this really, looking forward to it.  Hopefully the wind and rain will have done one by then!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 4, 2016)

So three earlies, inc myself, and 3 not bovvered. 

Will draw one unlucky chopper out into the early group and sort pairs from there?


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sounds good. 

Whats golf without a little side bet?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Sounds good. 

Whats golf without a little side bet? 

Click to expand...

I still owe you 10p and a bag of crappy Titleists...


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 5, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I still owe you 10p and a bag of crappy Titleists... 

Click to expand...

You pay my petty to Aberdeen an we'll call it quits :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 5, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Whats golf without a little side bet? 

Click to expand...

Erm... Golf?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			You pay my petty to Aberdeen an we'll call it quits :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fair ... Or we could go double or quits at West Lancs?? You know my history at that place.....


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 5, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Sounds fair ... Or we could go double or quits at West Lancs?? You know my history at that place.....
		
Click to expand...

Im not really a betting man so no dice...  Also I have more losses v you than moyes in the derby


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Im not really a betting man ...
		
Click to expand...

Aye, and Georgey Best only took a small sherry at Christmas...


----------



## Junior (Apr 5, 2016)

Enjoy fella's....Danny, don't forget a jumper, it can get quite chilly out there you know


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2016)

Junior said:



			Enjoy fella's....Danny, don't forget a jumper, it can get quite chilly out there you know 

Click to expand...

Aye, the wind channels right down that driving range....


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2016)

Junior said:



			Enjoy fella's....Danny, don't forget a jumper, it can get quite chilly out there you know 

Click to expand...

Cheers mate. That's good advice. Only 3 years too late mind...... &#128514;



Liverbirdie said:



			Aye, the wind channels right down that driving range....
		
Click to expand...

Koff'La.....


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 16, 2016)

You sorted out pairs for this yet Craig?
If not, could do with playing in earlier spot if poss.
No dramas if it's not available though.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 16, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			You sorted out pairs for this yet Craig?
If not, could do with playing in earlier spot if poss.
No dramas if it's not available though.
		
Click to expand...

was gong to get round to it this weekend. If you need to go out earlier that would be you, wolf, Jocko and I in earlier time, Dave & Steggsie in later.

Was originally going to do low man / high man but wi the above would suggest;

You & Wolf
Jocko & me to spread the shots out (ish)

Dave & Steggsie will get bucket loads so should be odds on favourites.

Format is Betterball Stableford. 3/4 handicap, max handicap 24.

Is the above OK with everyone? Open to suggestions. If fine will confirm names with the club Monday :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 16, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			was gong to get round to it this weekend. If you need to go out earlier that would be you, wolf, Jocko and I in earlier time, Dave & Steggsie in later.

Was originally going to do low man / high man but wi the above would suggest;

You & Wolf
Jocko & me to spread the shots out (ish)

Dave & Steggsie will get bucket loads so should be odds on favourites.

Format is Betterball Stableford. 3/4 handicap, max handicap 24.

Is the above OK with everyone? Open to suggestions. If fine will confirm names with the club Monday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind carrying a chomper like me around I'm good with that mate :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 16, 2016)

And, apologies,  can everyone please PM me club & current handicap, by Sunday night, as lost originals!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 16, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			If you don't mind carrying a chomper like me around I'm good with that mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I suppose. Even though you are rubbish at the golf!


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 16, 2016)

The 2 Aintree high hc hackers (1 former) will smash this!! Whats the prize fund?? 





Stegsie you best bring your a game :rofl:

Aintree gc. Still 21


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 16, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Still 21 

Click to expand...

Come see our pro for a putting lesson...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Aintree gc. Still 21 

Click to expand...

At least Dick Turpin wore a mask!!


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 16, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Come see our pro for a putting lesson...
		
Click to expand...

Does he do woods and irons too? Wedges are ok tho


----------



## StevieT (Apr 16, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			The 2 Aintree high hc hackers (1 former) will smash this!! Whats the prize fund?? 





Stegsie you best bring your a game :rofl:

Aintree gc. Still 21 

Click to expand...

lol! I'll try, mate!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 21, 2016)

Pairings sent to club.

Looks like an interesting breeze is forecast for Monday right now!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Pairings sent to club.

Looks like an interesting breeze is forecast for Monday right now!
		
Click to expand...

I hope it's from the left off the first tee &#128514;


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I hope it's from the left off the first tee &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: you been practising the "hero fade" with the driver big man?!

Can you not just select the set of clubs from your armoury most suited to the wind Wolfie 

Doesn't look that bad on Met Office but changes every 10 mins round here just now, really looking forward to getting back there. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I hope it's from the left off the first tee &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

A hurricane off the left last time wouldn't have stopped that low raking penetrating duck hook &#128515;


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2016)

Birchy said:



			A hurricane off the left last time wouldn't have stopped that low raking penetrating duck hook &#62979;
		
Click to expand...

It's still rolling now!!!  I'd like to say that I've eliminated that shot from my armoury, but it's a regular visitor &#128514;


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 21, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			It's still rolling now!!!  I'd like to say that I've eliminated that shot from my armoury, but it's a regular visitor &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Think we might be having a sociable round then mate, seems to be a stock shot for me :rofl:
What time are folk looking to get there ?
Thinking around 12 ish, time to get a bit of food and find a swing (of sorts ).


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Think we might be having a sociable round then mate, seems to be a stock shot for me :rofl:
What time are folk looking to get there ?
Thinking around 12 ish, time to get a bit of food and find a swing (of sorts ).
		
Click to expand...

I'll probably get there early doors aswell for some food and try to remember how to hit a ball in the right direction......

I've Sancho Hudson's shots to play with on the day so just a gentle stroll round for me


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Think we might be having a sociable round then mate, seems to be a stock shot for me :rofl:
What time are folk looking to get there ?
Thinking around 12 ish, time to get a bit of food and find a swing (of sorts ).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, 12 for some jackbit and a swing sounds good.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 24, 2016)

Interesting weather for tomorrow. 

How many in double figures???


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 24, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Interesting weather for tomorrow. 

How many in double figures???
		
Click to expand...

If the forecast holds true I'll be more confident of getting double figures on a single hole than in stabledord points!!!!


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 24, 2016)

The weather of men!!


does anyone want my place? Haha


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Just checked again, max 41 now. It's calmin down!


----------



## chellie (Apr 24, 2016)

I've only played it once. It was September. There was no wind. It was warm enough to go for a paddle afterwards out to the Iron Men.

Have fun tomorrow


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 24, 2016)

chellie said:



			I've only played it once. It was September. There was no wind. It was warm enough to go for a paddle afterwards out to the Iron Men.

Have fun tomorrow

Click to expand...

And I thought you were a nice person


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 24, 2016)

I know time preferences where asked for, but I never did see the finalised groups an times?


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 24, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I know time preferences where asked for, but I never did see the finalised groups an times?
		
Click to expand...

All in there la.

Groups page 5

Your tee time 13:50


----------



## StevieT (Apr 24, 2016)

Looking forward to this tomorrow  

Dave looking back over the thread I think you and I are out at 13:50. I was going to get there for about 13:00.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Gotcha :thup: me an stuey are gonna be sick of the sight of each other this time next week :rofl:

Yeah looking forward myself Steve, may get there a bit earlier to have a nosey round.


----------



## StevieT (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice one. Will try and get there as early as possible. Not played the course before so looking forward to it.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 24, 2016)

See you tomorrow ladies :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 24, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			See you tomorrow ladies :thup:
		
Click to expand...

See you tomorrow mate &#128077;


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 24, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			See you tomorrow mate &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Twill see you guys there tomorrow as well. I should be there by 12 I reckon after a leisurely drive from down sarf!!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 25, 2016)

Safe trip mate


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2016)

Weather now changed from "rain and 45mph wind" to "dry and 20mph wind". Positively Summer &#128514;


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 25, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Weather now changed from "rain and 45mph wind" to "dry and 20mph wind". Positively Summer &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I can live with that especially as it's raining in Northampton at the moment!!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I can live with that especially as it's raining in Northampton at the moment!!
		
Click to expand...

Mate, just remember that West Lancs GC is always 10-15 degrees colder than anywhere else in the country. It barely gets above freezing in August. #wrapupwarm


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 25, 2016)

How was your day guys? Can imagine it was tough!


----------



## chellie (Apr 25, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			How was your day guys? Can imagine it was tough!
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering that as it was bloody windy and harsh at ours today.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			How was your day guys? Can imagine it was tough!
		
Click to expand...

What a course, as good as I've played I reckon. In fantastic condition. 

I left a few shots out there, but generally drove, fairway wooded, pitched and putted really well. Must really learn to hit a drive into wind that's also off the left. I can't keep getting away with aiming 100yds left. 

As as for the game, I saw a 342yd drive (with) and also a smashed 6i 100yrds (against) that's how strong the wind was. Me an Stegsie dovetailed really well, we both blobbed 14 after good drives, which still grates a bit  however, coming home with 39pts is nothing to be sniffed at.

It was also great to catch up with the cracking Nw lads and meet Simon. 

Roll on Aberdeen


----------



## StevieT (Apr 25, 2016)

Loved it! As Dave said, course was in fantastic condition. Wind was a huge factor - must be a nightmare track in the winter!!!

I could have played so much better, but I enjoyed it none the less. A great format 4BBB, even though I didn't play well I did have a few good holes so was able to score and contribute a little. I'll eat out on my huge drive on the 9th for many a year to come!!!!

Cracking banter with the lads on the way around and a pleasure to meet you all. Will be back out again in the near future for sure, so I will keep an eye out for the next round. If anyone fancies a knock around West Derby just give me a shout and I will arrange it. 

Cheers fellas.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah, great day out, played ok in tough conditions 
Me and the Wolf had 34, Huds and Iain 35.
All hit some good (and not so good ) shots, threw in a few birdies too 
Course in superb condition.
Well done to the pther lads, great scoring.
Good to meet Simon (paperboy) too.

See you in Scotland lads :whoo::cheers:


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Stegsie said:



			Loved it! As Dave said, course was in fantastic condition. Wind was a huge factor - must be a nightmare track in the winter!!!

I could have played so much better, but I enjoyed it none the less. A great format 4BBB, even though I didn't play well I did have a few good holes so was able to score and contribute a little. I'll eat out on my huge drive on the 9th for many a year to come!!!!

Cracking banter with the lads on the way around and a pleasure to meet you all. Will be back out again in the near future for sure, so I will keep an eye out for the next round. If anyone fancies a knock around West Derby just give me a shout and I will arrange it. 

Cheers fellas.
		
Click to expand...

you can only regale on that drive on the 9th, if you back it up with the tale of the drive on 10 :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 25, 2016)

As always a thoroughly enjoyable day out with great company :thup:

Course was better than I remembered it actually, really enjoyed it and was in good nick for this time of year. Golf wasn't so clever, gave myself plenty short game practice missing greens! 

Tough conditions though, was absolutely freezing in the wind and not a day for ego massaging distance wise into the wind, don't think I'll ever forget the look on Wolfie's face after he pured a 5 iron on the tenth and came up 40 yards short :rofl:

Cheers for the company all, enjoy the Scotland trip you lucky gits


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

I told you it was a cracking, but tough, track.

When we played it the other year it wasnt at its best, and 2 of the holes were fore-shortened (10 and 11 iirc).

Playing to handicap on there is tough, if windy.

So, whose up for the Ted Jarman in September - 36 holes for about Â£45, but handicaps 3-9 only, I think.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 25, 2016)

Had a great afternoon here today, some cracking holes and that wind didn't help.

The greens were superb and considering the tough conditions I thought it was still playable. 

With a better partner I'd have won it today :rofl:


----------



## StevieT (Apr 25, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			you can only regale on that drive on the 9th, if you back it up with the tale of the drive on 10 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

lol!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for the day out folks.  

Enjoyed every minute of it.

Great to meet Simon and Stegsie-La.

Well played Dave & Stegsie. Top pairing out of all four. Unfortunately for you though we were playing blind Kazakhstani scramble and you owe us all Â£20.00 each


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 25, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Had a great afternoon here today, some cracking holes and that wind didn't help.

The greens were superb and considering the tough conditions I thought it was still playable. 

With a better partner I'd have won it today :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Just a good job your used to carrying all that weight it wasn't a problem today 

I hit some great tee shots unfortunately my new middle name is 'sh@nk', lovely course even better company. I'm sure I'll remember how to play golf soon!!!

My at least I hope so.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 26, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Tough conditions though, was absolutely freezing in the wind and not a day for ego massaging distance wise into the wind, don't think I'll ever forget the look on Wolfie's face after he pured a 5 iron on the tenth and came up 40 yards short :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Or the 9 iron from 165 that overshot the green by 15 yards. I finally know what it feels like to hit forum distances!!

Great day on a great course. Beautifully prepared course, and some of those greens were impossible to hold. Some quality golf on show as well &#128077;


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I told you it was a cracking, but tough, track.

When we played it the other year it wasnt at its best, and 2 of the holes were fore-shortened (10 and 11 iirc).

Playing to handicap on there is tough, if windy.

So, whose up for the Ted Jarman in September - 36 holes for about Â£45, but handicaps 3-9 only, I think.
		
Click to expand...

I fancy that Ted Jarman Pete but is the same weekend as a big 2 day comp at my place (as is the SAOL 36 holer this year). If I don't qualify for it this year and there's space I'll play in it.

If it's windy and/or you're not playing well 36 round there could be traumatic!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2016)

44pts won that open yesterday 10+ 15 hcap's.


----------



## StevieT (Apr 26, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			44pts won that open yesterday 10+ 15 hcap's.
		
Click to expand...

That's some score that considering the wind!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2016)

Stegsie said:



			That's some score that considering the wind!
		
Click to expand...

You and Davie weren't that far behind though mate


----------

